# CUPS does not recognize my USB printer

## pvh1987

I just connected my Brother HL-5350DN Printer with a USB cable and installed cups. I started cups and added it to the default run-level. I entered the web-interface at http://localhost:631.

Now I want to add my printer to CUPS. When I go to the Administration tab and press "Add Printer", it does not list my USB printer.

I have usb printing support built into the kernel and I have a /dev/usblp0 which points to /dev/usb/lp0 with the right permissions (root:lp). So, what do I do?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## toralf

```
lsusb
```

shows the printer ?

----------

## mir3x

As far as I remember adding USB printing in kernel will make it unvisible for CUPS, but it will work corrrectly with that option disabled ( crazy  :Very Happy:  )

Im not 100% sure, but let's say 95%  :Very Happy: , check on google, but meantime start recompiling kernel

----------

## toralf

 *mir3x wrote:*   

> As far as I remember adding USB printing in kernel will make it unvisible for CUPS, but it will work corrrectly with that option disabled ( crazy  )
> 
> Im not 100% sure, but let's say 95% , check on google, but meantime start recompiling kernel

 Yes, this was an advice, OTOH for me (ThinkPad T400, stable Gentoo x86) it works to have both the module compiled _and_ using cups.

----------

## hefe

In the case of an EPSON WF-7015 detection by CUPS  only works if i have:

```

< >   USB Printer support

```

in kernel config.

Compiled but unloaded module 

```
usblp
```

 did not work.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

^Yep, same in my case with my Canon PIXMA MP560 connected via USB.

----------

